# Should I sell?



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey all--

I have received a ton of great feedback from all and wanted to get your opinion on something i am bouncing around in my head.

Currently the room I have my system in is a little small and the speakers/sub/receiver are taking up a lot of space. With that in mind, I am considering selling it and getting something smaller. Current setup is listed below:

PSB T65 Towers
PSB C60 Center
Veldyne DLS-5000r Sub
NAD t773 Receiver

Think I could sell it all for roughly $1100 (please correct if this is not an accurate estimate).

I am totally open to what i would get with that budget, but was pretty impressed with the Bose soundbar below at the store. Any recommendations on what path to take if it did sell? I am open to another 5.1 would just want smaller speakers/sub (could keep the receiver for example).

https://www.amazon.com/Bose-CineMat...=UTF8&qid=1480535529&sr=8-3&keywords=bose+130

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally I would stay clear of Bose, but that is just my opinion. I am sure you can find better speakers for your money that will be small and sound better than Bose.


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cool any recommendations on other soundbars/speakers that could replace bose? Not sold on it but was just putting something out there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

soundbars will never sound as good as a true 5.1 speaker setup. If sound quality and good immersion is still a priority you don't want to go that route. Have you looked at SVS?
https://www.svsound.com/products/prime-bookshelf-surround-system


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

That looks like a pretty nice setup. Have you had experience with it? Looks like i would have to keep my receiver for it (not a problem).

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ron and tony both have it right. Their aren't many supporters of Bose or soundbars in AV forums although some soundbars will get the nod if the application is right. Sometimes people just want improved sound over the crummy speakers in their tv. Soundbars are usually an upgrade from tv speakers, but won't give you a real surround experience. Bose has a well deserved reputation for being highly overpriced, while delivering very mediocre performance. Their success basically stems from some odd speaker designs from the 70's, and a zillion dollar marketing campaign. Personally, I would start with the prime system Tony linked. I've never heard anyone say anything bad about the prime series. Especially for the cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

How does that one compare to their satellite system? I am actually considering that one as an alternative as well.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bmw325is89 said:


> How does that one compare to their satellite system? I am actually considering that one as an alternative as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you mean the Bose lifestyle systems compared to their soundbar? The lifestyle systems are garbage so I would expect the same of the soundbar. 
If I misunderstood you, sorry. Please elaborate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

So i was referring to the SVS bookshelf kit vs the satellite.

This
https://www.svsound.com/products/prime-bookshelf-surround-system

Vs this
https://www.svsound.com/products/prime-satellite-5-1

To provide more detail on above, I am looking for 90% home theater and 10% music. Not sure which of the above is better for that. Biggest difference being one has a sub and the other doesn't. Though i could always add a sub to first kit later..

I am planning to give SVS a call tomorrow as well. Really appreciate all the info here!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IMO, the bookshelf system is a better investment. The larger mains and center will give a bigger cinematic presentation. The velodyne sub you just bought should easily pummel the little sb1000 that comes with the sat system too. If the velodyne is too big, I might recommend a pc2000., but that would probably push you way over budget. When you talk to svs make sure to spend time talking about subs. Who knows, the sb1000 might be enough for your room, but I would want more personally. I'll slow down a minute lol. Is your total upgrade budget based on what you can sell the current system for, or are you adding funds on top of the sale price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You want to go from PSB's to Bose? Bad idea. :nono: My guess is you would end up regretting that move. You've gotten some really good suggestions already, but there are a few others that might be worth considering as well...

For complete systems my first pick would be the RSL CG3. I reviewed their larger system a while back and was duly impressed. HSU has their Hybrid Packages, with the 5.1 variant just a little outside your $1100 budget. NHT has a good deal on their Super Surround package. The subwoofer in that setup probably won't thrill, but the rest of the system is very solid. HTD has their Level Two speakers, which are another configuration I reviewed. I'd probably pair those with something like an SVS PB-1000 or Rythmik LV12R for a subwoofer though.


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Willis-
So i am looking at what i could get if i sold my entire setup or just swapped pieces out. I would say 1000 is a safe budget for now with the idea that i could probably drop 500 more within 6 months.

thejman-

I am looking to get smaller speakers, definitely doesn't have to be bose and from all the good advice i am getting, i am not leaning toward them anymore. Definitley going to checkout RSL CG3's now as well.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bmw325is89 said:


> Willis-
> So i am looking at what i could get if i sold my entire setup or just swapped pieces out. I would say 1000 is a safe budget for now with the idea that i could probably drop 500 more within 6 months.
> 
> thejman-
> ...


Make sure you get a good sub(better to get a good one now and not have to sell it at a loss later), and later down the road if you want more even coverage in your HT, you can get another one...multiple subs tend to sound better than a single sub for a balanced bass IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given you say your room is rather small a single sub would probably be fine. The SVS speakers and subs (I have one of their older generation top of the line subs and a couple speakers) and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

So after some more review with SVS and the posts here, I went ahead and purchased the following:

2x SVS Prime Bookshelf	
2x SVS Prime Satellites
1x SVS PB 1000	

Going to keep my PSB Center Speaker and likely sell my current receiver for a newer one. Excited to get this rolling with all the good things I have heard from everyone here. Anyone have an recommendations for speaker stands for the bookshelfs? The SVS ones were pretty expensive.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bmw325is89 said:


> So after some more review with SVS and the posts here, I went ahead and purchased the following:
> 
> 2x SVS Prime Bookshelf
> 2x SVS Prime Satellites
> ...


I would recommend getting the matching center as the center is as important as the left, and right speakers are when watching movies. If you can't afford it now...just wait until you have extra cash.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Plus the SVS Prime center channel speaker is a beauty to behold for the amount they cost. Very well designed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+Tony, and Ellis. Good advice. 
Lots of stands to choose from. I'll dig around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You're going to be impressed with the Prime setup. I steered a friend in that direction and for the cost I was impressed. A true "bang for your buck" purchase. Like others have said you really want the matching Prime center channel. That front stage (L,C,R) should all be timber matched for identical panning.


----------

